# mini pine cone/resin box



## George Watkins (May 17, 2012)

hello folks
here's a box I’ve just completed- its mini pine cones encased within a pearlescent red and silver resin
2 1/2" wide by 2 5/8" tall


----------



## markgum (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## tkbarron (May 17, 2012)

That's a beautiful piece George, really nice work!

Tom


----------



## kruger (May 18, 2012)

awesome piece of work.

where did you find these blank ?


----------



## George Watkins (May 18, 2012)

thank you for your comments

Kruger: I made the blank and then turned it.


----------



## el_d (May 18, 2012)

Nice Job George. 

 Looks like your giving Eugene a run for his money.


----------



## bench1holio (May 18, 2012)

very cool george!.. it looks like spiders and centerpedes trapped in the resin! :biggrin:


----------



## rizaydog (May 18, 2012)

Awesome box.  Fantastic work.


----------



## underdog (May 21, 2012)

Ewwwww! Pine cone guts! :tongue:

Really cool little box. Really. I mean it. That's a nice casting, and you've made a very pretty box out of it.


----------



## sumterdad (May 22, 2012)

wow that looks awesome.  very nice


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 22, 2012)

Gorgeous piece.  Very nicely done.


----------



## bobjackson (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful indeed. Great job as usual.


----------



## D.Oliver (May 22, 2012)

WOW!  George you're on a roll.  These last three pieces of yours have all just floored me.


----------



## glycerine (May 22, 2012)

MAN!  That's really NICE!!


----------



## SDB777 (May 23, 2012)

Using the mini cones makes this turning look a lot bigger....right up until ya stuck your finger in the photo to give it something to be compared too



Do you use some kind of revesre mold to save resin whilst making these blanks?  Or is it something that you purchased somewhere?




Great use of the color against the cones!!






Scott B


----------



## George Watkins (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for all of your kind comments- I really appreciate them.
 
Just a normal square/rectangular mold Scott- that way I’m not limited to a specific type of design


----------



## aweiss44 (Jun 2, 2012)

that is beautiful!


----------



## toyotaman (Jun 2, 2012)

That's a stunning box and some excellent workmanship.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it! I wanna make one of these when I grow up.:good:


----------

